# Show us your Dr. Daniels bottles!



## KBbottles (Jul 13, 2010)

Since some of these different ones have been popping up this summer from diggers, I thought I'd put together a post of some of the different ones I have and see if anyone else would like to contribute to this thread as well.  If anyone would like to add some of the historical info on them too, that would be great!  

 Here are two Wonder Worker Lotions


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 13, 2010)

Wonder Worker Lotion Nature's Healer for Man or Beast


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 13, 2010)

Veterinary Oster- Cocus Nerve and Muscle Liniment


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 13, 2010)

3 Carbo Necus Disinfectant Deodorizer Purifier & Insecticede


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 13, 2010)

Oster Cocus Nerve & Muscle Liniment Rheumatism Neuralicia & Lameness


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 13, 2010)

Cough Cold & Fever Drops.

 And also one of the Veterinary Colic Drops


----------



## ruccello (Jul 14, 2010)

I only have 2, one is a carbo-necus, the other is a NO.1/DR. DANIELS/VETERINARY/COLIC/CURE. I wonder what the difference was between this one and your COLIC DROPS?


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice!!  Gotta love some of the crazy names on these and the long lists of words they have.  My colic drops is a No. 2 interesting!


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jul 15, 2010)

I have two less common Daniels bottles.  One is a Daniel's Eye Wash, and the other is an early Veterinary Cough Cold & Fever Drops.  Dr. Daniel's name is after the name of the medicine.


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 15, 2010)

WOW love the eye wash bottle! Very cool!


----------



## nhpicker (Jul 15, 2010)

Here is one I dug just the other day


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 16, 2010)

Another beauty!


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Jul 30, 2010)

got to love the oster cocus bottles


----------



## bostaurus (Jul 31, 2010)

Love the eye wash bottle...and the others.


----------

